

"She Said Thank You" (Avoiding Procrastination) - dpapathanasiou
http://avanoo.wordpress.com/2007/08/26/she-said-thank-you/

======
leoc
Why would she? So you can avoid procrastinating by not feeling the urge to
procrastinate? Isn't that entirely useless advice?

